
ClassPass Is Squeezing Studios to the Point of Death - bsimpson
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xgqgaw/classpass-is-squeezing-studios-to-the-point-of-death
======
Maven911
I seen first hand a lot of free first month offers from them which might mean
ClassPass _itself_ might be in a squeeze too. Or perhaps getting its numbers
up for an IPO.

